# Movie Event seeks Halloween/horror enthusiasts



## MovieCreature (Aug 21, 2008)

Greetings!

I am a film-maker located out of Pennsylvania.

I have an upcoming film which is seeking actors, extras, and halloween/horror type enthusiasts for one large crowd scene.


We are looking for people to create their own "scary" and inventive costumes, and basically dress up for the part. 

The date is: September 20th, 2008 .

If you wish check out my link to our site:

Costume Movie Event

In the email be sure to mention you saw this info. on "Halloween Forum.com"


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That is so neat. I would love to do something like that. Alas...I am in TN.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Cool I am in Pa. and not to far from the mainline


----------



## MovieCreature (Aug 21, 2008)

*To Evil Mel--Thanks! Thanks for the compliment!*

I'm looking to attract alot of people. Especially, ones who enjoy costume making. I'd like to see someone get really creative and put together something not only "scary" looking but inventive and unexpected. Maybe a new twist on an old classic monster or demon-like character, and doing it all with materials just found around the home.
That's just one aspect I'd like to emphasize.

Another aspect is that of the "character". Finding people who can really bring to life the mannerisms of a "strange creature". Every actor, extra, participant is vital to the success of the total production and that's why I wanted to create a segment ( such as "Creature Feature") that features the creativity of the individual actor and their talents that they have brought with them.


----------



## MovieCreature (Aug 21, 2008)

*To Creepy Crawler--Great!*

Great! See: Costume Movie Event and Sign Up! Tell your friends to send their info too!


----------

